# I.O.M wild camping?



## Enzo (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone been with a hymer to the isle of man and wild camped.   Would be very interested in any informantion on this or good cheap camping.   Also any good routes/siteseeing to get the best out of holiday.   We will also be travelling with 1 dog.   Anyone know of anything/anywere we should avoid. thanks G.and V.    p.s. we are hoping to be travelling in July 09.


----------



## jules8888 (Jan 5, 2009)

Go during the Manx Grand Prix ( September time). Fabulous motorcycle road racing, loads of places to park off the beaten track and close to the course and pubs, few drunken road bound bikers and drivers, crap weather but hey!!

The Island has good scenery but watch your speed - the coppers are bored and I've had a couple of tickets. Great place - rip off by the ferry company out of UK west coast though.

Be happy....Jules 8888


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 5, 2009)

Enzo said:


> Has anyone been with a hymer to the isle of man and wild camped.   Would be very interested in any informantion on this or good cheap camping.   Also any good routes/siteseeing to get the best out of holiday.   We will also be travelling with 1 dog.   Anyone know of anything/anywere we should avoid. thanks G.and V.    p.s. we are hoping to be travelling in July 09.



Ferry prices can be expensive during the summer months thanks to the steam racket company it cheaper to go to Ireland for the northwest 200 if it's the bike racing and the craic you want.Some wildcamping on the Isle of Man to be had in Ramsey or Sulby,if you want peace and quiet go in the early spring or autumn.Andy.


----------



## Slim (Jan 5, 2009)

Enzo said:


> Has anyone been with a hymer to the isle of man and wild camped.   Would be very interested in any informantion on this or good cheap camping.   Also any good routes/siteseeing to get the best out of holiday.   We will also be travelling with 1 dog.   Anyone know of anything/anywere we should avoid. thanks G.and V.    p.s. we are hoping to be travelling in July 09.



I go every year for the Manx GP not in a hymer but in my selfbuild LDV Convoy  
 you can prark free at Smeale beach (north)/on Moorag park in Ramsey/also free site behind Ginger hall, I have also stayed on the seafront at Douglas and Ramsey the police don,t bother you at all you can stay on most Manx national trust land, some you have to show your insurance docs at the council buildings in Ramsey. When traveling around the island you can see m/h parked evrywhere
I,m going to try the large reseviour inland this year....I,m going twice this year
June for the TT races and last week in august for the manx races...

have you checked prices for the ferry?.....2 adults and m/h up to 5.5 mtres £407..... Thats why everyone wild camps, beautiful placethe IOM


----------



## spacehopper (Jan 6, 2009)

IOM - very civilised country - towed caravans are banned!!
I think respectful wild camping is generally accepted over there but campsites seem to be cheap and nice (Good one in Peel) - none in the south of the island though. We spent a couple of hassle free nights at the end of Port Erin Bay next to the old Marine station. Lovely place and close to a superb pub (the Bay Hotel). Also in Port Erin there is a small pay and display for 24 hours car park right on the beach. We also saw motorhomes parked up at Laxey beach - also a great little campsite in Laxey. We also spent a great night at Fleshwick bay, a tiny secluded bay on the south - but I mean tiny - check first as theres not much room to turn round (we are 4x4 so no problem). 
Avoid Douglas and Ramsey - dumps! And if you want peace and quiet avoid TT time!!

And don't forget the local Bushey's beer! Its a spiritual experience!


----------

